# Whether or not to go South



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Despite all my intentions of going Skiing this season, injuries have dictated otherwise.

So, Easter shall be here soon and we are planning a 12 day trip to the continent. Bank Holidays and Royal weddings mean there will be only 3 working days in an 11 day period and we can pinch a day either side.

Brittany Ferries super high prices circa £1,000 for Southern England and Northern Spain rules that out. As a Yardstick: Plymouth - Roscoff = £510 v Ireland to Roscoff @ £350?. But we don't live in Ireland.

So we would like some sun. Med maybe a bit too far, even though we have done it before.

Any Suggestions?

I was thinking:

Alps
Massif Central
Southern Germany

Any thoughts?

Will be booking 

Eurotunnel - Out
Stena Line Hook of Holland-Harwich in.

TM


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Looking forward to replies here as we have same problem. 

We keep looking at Mosel but last time we did the Loire most ended up bored and the weather wasn't kind which doesn't help. 

We like to cycle but we also like the Alps around La Bresse.

Coast is out at that time of year but we all do love water based holidays. 

Will keep watching.  

Mandy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lakes Meet*

Hello,

So we might bump into each other?

I was thinking of Aix-Les Baines, lac aiguebelette, Lac D'Annecy.

We stayed in Annecy at easter a couple of years ago and were very lucky with the weather. Nice mild low twenties.

But Would consider Going as Far as Avignon/Orange. The coast will be just a bit too far, not for us but for our travelling companions.

Any other Suggestions?

TM


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Outside the envelope maybe....Normandy Beaches then a run down to Arcachon ?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*West Coast*



Bryandh said:


> Outside the envelope maybe....Normandy Beaches then a run down to Arcachon ?[/quote
> 
> Thanks for the Idea.
> 
> ...


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Well, I think we have decided on Mountains but now to decide which ones. 

Don't know Germany at all apart from the Harz which we have done. 

Agree about Normandy as we tend to do these with shorter spells . 

We are on tunnel on the 8th and come back on 25th so a bit more time than normal, just don't want to spend all our cash on fuel so would like somewhere to stay a few days at a time around lakes/rivers and mountains.

We prefer aires and municipals, we do have ASCI and gold card members of Camping Cheques if we need them. 

Will keep watching :lol: :lol: and will check out your suggestions. 

Are your companions in their own van or yours? 

Mandy


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

We stayed at this campsite aire at Lac Chambon last August. Very good and at €10 per night including EHU great for a few nights stay. It should be a few euros cheaper in low season.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4796

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=116300

Or this one a bit further south at Lac D'Issarles:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=gallery2&g2_itemId=54250


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Right we are sorted now, going to Annecy and if its not a scorching 25 degrees + then there will be trouble :lol: :lol: 

Another Lac near by that we can visit and one on the way down all on Campsite map on here so hoping all suggestions are correct. 

The Aire at Annecy doesn't look very big is there just the one. 

Looks excellent for the bikes which we love and bird watching was mentioned on one of the other places so we have covered all requirements. 

Just down to route planning now and stop overs on the way, I love Macon Aire but just a little way out really. 

Will be back with more musings in this no doubt. 

Mandy

Just incase one of you know, how do you get a degrees symbol on a key board?


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

*Camping Le Soleil de Provence*

If you're intending to push it as far as Orange/Avignon, we can recommend Le Soleil de Provence It's at Saint-Romain-en Viennois, just outside Vaison-la-Romaine in the Vaucluse, 40 km north-east of Avignon.

Vineyards, gorges, mountains, including the 'daddy' - Mont Ventoux, your cycle up/drive up mountain of Tour de France Fame! Easter is late this year, so it's likely to be popular with the usual regulars: Dutch, Belgians, French, Germans, and a few Brits.

When you say 'travelling companions' do you mean humans (young/old) or animal?


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> Right we are sorted now, going to Annecy and if its not a scorching 25 degrees + then there will be trouble :lol: :lol:
> 
> Another Lac near by that we can visit and one on the way down all on Campsite map on here so hoping all suggestions are correct.
> 
> ...


Many the aire in Annecy is small, they had moved it, the original spot was quite large considering where it was, but the lower part is now a park and ride car park and they have squeezed the aire in the top - we were there in Sept last and could not get in, it was overfull, people had blocked others in, and the problem is then not even being able to turn to get down the narrow lane. We met another one stuck up there when we went... We drove along out of Annecy and found a large parking area at Sevrier on the left by Route du Port and opposite a Bistro.

Carol


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Camping Le Soleil de Provence*



Tobysmumndad said:


> If you're intending to push it as far as Orange/Avignon, we can recommend Le Soleil de Provence It's at Saint-Romain-en Viennois, just outside Vaison-la-Romaine in the Vaucluse, 40 km north-east of Avignon.
> 
> Vineyards, gorges, mountains, including the 'daddy' - Mont Ventoux, your cycle up/drive up mountain of Tour de France Fame! Easter is late this year, so it's likely to be popular with the usual regulars: Dutch, Belgians, French, Germans, and a few Brits.
> 
> When you say 'travelling companions' do you mean humans (young/old) or animal?


Eldest Daughter 28, Son-In-Law 29 and our Grandson 2 and a bit.

They are easy travelers, good company but I don't like driving for days at a time with them despite the lack of complaints.


----------



## Tobysmumndad (Nov 12, 2007)

It's 611 miles from the tunnel to the campsite, and as I see you live in Cheshire, I suppose three days' driving. Yes, I guess the trip would be a bit tedious for the two-year old especially, and six days' travelling out of a twelve day holiday, so perhaps a day too far?

Our 'geriatric' had four legs, and we used to take a rest day at Beaune, so as not to overtire the poor old boy. Now that he's no longer with us, we do it with just the one night-stop, but then we're only 90 minutes from the tunnel.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Read*



Tobysmumndad said:


> It's 611 miles from the tunnel to the campsite, and as I see you live in Cheshire, I suppose three days' driving. Yes, I guess the trip would be a bit tedious for the two-year old especially, and six days' travelling out of a twelve day holiday, so perhaps a day too far?
> 
> Our 'geriatric' had four legs, and we used to take a rest day at Beaune, so as not to overtire the poor old boy. Now that he's no longer with us, we do it with just the one night-stop, but then we're only 90 minutes from the tunnel.


We normally use Hull-Zeebrugge-Hull. However, we had some Tesco deals converted that needed using up.

We travel with them a lot and they never mind the traveling. They Sleep, Snack read, ipod etc.

The 2 year old has been with us to St. Tropez twice and he is a perfect traveling toddler. Sits in his Car Seat, plays sings smiles, eats drinks farts (usually followed by laughter) and is toilet trained.

I will leave heer Tea Time and subject to traffic in the UK will be in France around 1am. Sleep over on An Aire somewhere and then decide what to do next day.

Thanks for the reply.

TM


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for heads up Carol, we are 7.2 mtr so not looking hopeful then. Will check out the place you mentioned and will also look in ASCI book and see if there is anything in there. 

Problem is with Easter time usually busy it may be worse than normal. 

Mandy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*sun*

I hope we get some sunshine, fed up of grey damp weather.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Mandy, Mosel is really nice and picturesque. Ideal for cycling, many cycle routes. A lot of people cycle camp there. Weather needs to be good though. The wine is brilliant! Not far between aires so sometimes you only need to do a couple of miles between stops.

When we did the Mosel we did down from Koblenz to Trier only took a week but only one night at each aire and took a week. Next time we'll travel further down and into France.

Joe


----------

